# Cheapest cube ever bought!



## kocsenc (Jun 22, 2012)

Today I went to a yard sale. I found the family selling a Rubik, pretty worn in (good) and stickers in perfect condition cube for 75 CENTS!! :tu

Best deal I've got.

And it is perfect for people that I teach to, or share in my rubik's cube club in college. Good deal.
Any others found out a good deal for acube?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2012)

10 cents.


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 22, 2012)

A few free. 
But I bought one for what, 25 cents? I don't even remember.


----------



## MWilson (Jun 22, 2012)

I might take a Rubik's if someone paid me to.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 22, 2012)

Dominate said:


> I might take a Rubik's if someone paid me to.



What's wrong with a Rubik's? I have one good enough to use for multi, and I have made three of them into shape mods ftw.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 22, 2012)

I got lanlan 2x2s for a dollar each. I bought 5.  they were brand new and unopened.


----------



## benskoning (Jun 22, 2012)

fake 4x4 for 75c


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 22, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> I got lanlan 2x2s for a dollar each. I bought 5.  they were brand new and unopened.



;o how'd that happen?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What's wrong with a Rubik's? I have one good enough to use for multi, and I have made three of them into shape mods ftw.



I am using my for feet. It's OK for that too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 22, 2012)

I've gotten a few new dayans and a shengshou 6x6 for nothing.


----------



## MWilson (Jun 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What's wrong with a Rubik's? I have one good enough to use for multi, and I have made three of them into shape mods ftw.



I'm referring to what I would imagine finding at an old yard sale. The old, stiff, store-bought one's lubed with some of the peanut butter from one the previous owner's lunch five years ago, and probably fading/peeling stickers.

I don't do shape mods, so not for that reason either. Even it it were the best Rubik's DIY out there, I don't see why I would use it over what I already have, so why waste even a few cents?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2012)

Lubix Fusion for free (from Lubix)


----------



## Owen (Jun 22, 2012)

Someone once gave me a 2x3x3 in exchange for my Touch cube, which is kinda better than getting it for fee.

And I still think about the time Shane Roland traded his original Dogic for a Holey Megaminx and a keychain cube...


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 22, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Lubix Fusion for free (from Lubix)



How?


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 22, 2012)

Applejuice said:


> ;o how'd that happen?



lightake had a sale.
Also, I have gotten a SS 6x6 for free, and and eastsheen 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 for free. (they sent and extra order)


----------



## cityzach (Jun 22, 2012)

i've won a maru 4x4 and a lingyun v1 in contests so i guess that counts as free


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2012)

At US Nationals 2011 got a maru 5x5 for free. You may be wandering how? Well I think it was Tyson Mao who was at the vender and had a Hapanero challenge. The challenge was to eat one and survive long enough to pick a free cube. Saved me $30 and I regret doing it also I wish I recorded it but luckily me mom took some photos and uploaded them to facebook. It was right before lunch and I was one of the first few to do it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

Gotten free 3x3, 4x4, 2x2, and megaminx


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 27, 2012)

Since I stay after during competitions, I typically pick up a few things.

I've gotten Deniz's Gear Cube(which I've then returned), an older Guhong with Cubesmith half-brights(which I traded away for a v2), and a Rubik's brand.

One of my friends also got a Megaminx, but didn't really like it. Because he knew I didn't have one(or maybe he just didn't want it in general ), he gave it to me as a pseudo-Christmas gift.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> At US Nationals 2011 got a maru 5x5 for free. You may be wandering how? Well I think it was Tyson Mao who was at the vender and had a Hapanero challenge. The challenge was to eat one and survive long enough to pick a free cube. Saved me $30 and I regret doing it also I wish I recorded it but luckily me mom took some photos and uploaded them to facebook. It was right before lunch and I was one of the first few to do it.




Also back in November I was at the Indiana 2011 comp and got a bag of parts that includes some maru keychain cube parts, a 1x1, some yj 3x3 parts, and a broken gear cube which is now fixed but missing some parts. I wish I had the parts the the gear cube to have a working one.


----------



## NoHacer (Jun 28, 2012)

Where?... I got a bell cube mini 3x3 on eBay for 1.25


----------



## jonlin (Jun 28, 2012)

3x3 on ebay for 1 cent.
Beat that, sucka!
I know some got their's for free, although mine is probably the cheapest money price.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 28, 2012)

I found an original 1980 rubik's cube with original stickers (in the solved state, surprisingly) for a dollar at a yard sale.


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2012)

I went through a stage of buying cheap puzzles with free shipping from Chinese sellers. Most were obtained for $2-$3 and were absolute crap. The only decent puzzle I got from the whole experience was a knock-off snack.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 28, 2012)

Two free 3x3s, a FII and stickerless Guhong. Thanks Bapao <3


----------



## MostEd (Jun 28, 2012)

the cheapest cube i bought would be a ss 4x4 v3 lol... or a lunhui from izovire)


----------



## frici (Jul 27, 2012)

I've got a brand new Chinese 3x3x3 key ring for 1$


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 27, 2012)

I got an old (not original) Rubik's brand from a flea market last year. It turns pretty crappy, but I can probably use it for a shape mod sometime.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 28, 2012)

I got 2 v cube 5s for $5 each...

z lube for free..

Guhong 1 for $5

Mini QJ 4x4 for $5

Magic for $2

Master magic for $3

24 Rubiks brand cubes for free...


----------



## MiSenIn (Aug 1, 2012)

go to a yard sale ?
Is the cube brand-new or used ?


----------

